#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос про китайскую лапшу

## andrewp

Собственно пробовал сделать тесто и тянуть лапшу, ничего не получается может быть у меня рецепт неправильный или я что то делаю не так. Может ктонибудь знает как ее делать ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLqtpbOaPKA
я вот про эту имею ввиду.

----------


## Буль

Что именно не получается?

----------


## Komuso

А какой рецепт?

----------


## andrewp

тесто - мука с водой и соль,  тугое как на пельмени ну и соответственно не тянется. то ли надо очень долго вымешивать или надо меньше муки. не тянется и все. а у когонибудь есть аутентичный рецепт ?

----------


## Буль

мука-то какая? рисовая?

----------


## andrewp

пшеничная, у нас в регионе не найти рисовую клейкую. да судя по роликам она делается из пшеничной.

----------


## Буль

если соли достаточно - тогда надо лучше вымешивать

----------


## andrewp

а может наоборот меньше муки что бы тесто было мягче ?  потому что я тесто давил наверное с час 8-) туда-назад все без толку по итогу раскатал да порезал.

----------


## Буль

ну наверное воды можно побольше. Учтите просто что без соли и вымешивания тесто пластичным не станет

----------


## Этэйла

накройте  тесто просто тазиком, и дайте ему постоять  минут, так 20-30,за эти минуты, надо его вымешивать раз 5, разрежте пополам, и посмотрите, есть ли в нем не промешанные куски, если есть, то промешайте и дайте ему еще потоять,порежте, на маленькие колбаски, потом раскатайте, дайте этим "блинчикам" подсохнуть, обильно посыпав их мукой, и с одной стороны и с другой, и потом режте как хотите

----------


## Этэйла

Правдо лапша чисто русско получеся.

----------


## Veronica

> а может наоборот меньше муки что бы тесто было мягче ?  потому что я тесто давил наверное с час 8-) туда-назад все без толку по итогу раскатал да порезал.


По гуглила:



> * Китайская кухня. Лапша.*
> 500 г муки, 2 яйца, 150 г воды,  , соль.
> 
> Из муки, яиц и воды с добавлением соли замесить твердое тесто. Следует помнить, что тесто для лапши необходимо тщательно вымешивать, пока оно не станет гладким и блестящим. Это влияет на прочность лапши.

----------


## Джек

Видел по телевизору, что китайцы лапшу не просто руками раскатывают, а мотают ею а-ля прыгалка (но не прыгают через неё, конечно :Smilie: ).

----------


## andrewp

вот вот, на ютубе много таких роликов есть.

----------


## Этэйла

andrewp, этому нужно долго учиться.
Легче купить готовую.

----------

Юань Дин (26.07.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

Точно. 
Или сходить в китайский ресторан - там уже как надо всё сделано. Хотя я предпочитаю японские.

----------


## andrewp

у нас кроме роллтона и доширака ничего больше нет. поэтому мы пойдем другим путем 8-), специть мне некуда а руки надо нагружать работой. попробую научиться.

----------


## andrewp

а у нас в единственном "нормальном" китайском ресторане шэф повар по фамилии Пак. те ресторан тоже не вариант 8-)

----------

